# MF 165 Power steering fail



## dlinmi

Power steering failed today. MF 165 diesel, since I"ve owned it I"ve had to add to the reservoir periodically, it would start to steer hard and I"d top it off. Always figured the cylinder was leaking due to the gunky build up around it. But today I fired it up after topping off all fluids and shortly into some brush chopping the steering failed, topped it off again and it didn"t last 10 minutes. Went back to house and checked crankcase it seems the power steering reservoir is leaking into crankcase, so I believe the pump has gone bad and is allowing the hyd fluid to enter the crankcase, am I right???? Is this possible? The crankcase level is over full, so I think I need the pump rebuilt and an oil change. Anyone???


----------



## shona13

G,Day dlinmi.
The power steering pump has a shaft seal which is not a normal lip seal normal in the fact that it has opposing lips one seals the power steering fluid in and the other stops the engine oil contaminating the power steering, the pump is reasonable easy to strip first mark the centre housing so that it goes back the same way and when you pull the pump element apart MAKE SURE you know which way it goes back together .
When you have stripped the pump and cleaned all the parts check for wear in the centre housing where the gears run ,if there is any wear you will need a new pump.
happy days 
Hutch.


----------



## windemere

Hi The shaft in the power steering ram on my 168 is leaking oil can I repair this? Thanks Paul


----------



## shona13

Hi.
It can be repaired ,To repair usually cost more that a new ram So I would suggest you buy a new ram and a repair kit ,this will bring the assembly back to new and should last for a few years.
Regards. Hutch.


----------

